# Severum With Ich



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey
So my severums had ich around a week ago, i treated it with methylene blue and it cleared but has now came back. I put some more in the tank yesterday but didn't put the full dose of 4 capfuls in as this really messed the tank up last time (stained everything and changed the fish's behaviours), instead I only put 1 capful in. Its been a day now and nothing seems to have started to clear and so im wondering if that 1 capful wasnt enough and I need to add more, although it says on the bottle to add every 4 days if the disease hasn't cleared. Should or add more or do I need to wait the 4 days?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all..for treating ich...methylene blue sucks..it is a med for fungus...take your tank temp to 86 degrees F....?????? =C..see if you can find "Aquarisol" over there..use it..
keep the tank temp at 86 for 2 weeks..then take it down to 80 and leave it there.


----------

